# Bomba Commisso:"Cardinale? Al Milan con soldi non suoi".



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Penso si riferisca al fatto che è un fondo e quindi i soldi non sono "suoi" ma raccolti da chi partecipa al fondo. 
Alla fine non ha detto una castroneria.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Questo commisso è proprio un genio del male.....chi lo avrebbe mai detto che Cardinale non ci avrebbe acquistato con i suoi soldi.....Redbird è un fondo......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2022)

Capitan Ovvio il Sig. Rocco


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".



Leggete bene. Tra le righe. Altro che fondo...


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Dove sarebbe la novità? Come se Elliott usa soldi suoi. Si chiamano fondi d'investimento Rocco, inutile precisarlo.

Ancora gli prude non aver avuto i soldi (evidentemente suoi e non di altri) per finalizzare il nostro aquisto, neanche il Cinese scemo sei riuscito a "fregare"


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leggete bene. Tra le righe. Altro che fondo...


Cioé?


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Lasciando perdere le solite dietrologie assurde, Commisso sta chiaramente sottolineando che non gli piacciono i fondi perchè operano con soldi che non sono loro.
Capitan ovvio proprio.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Maggio 2022)

Ha scoperto l'acqua calda,

a prescindere dal fatto che ha detto una banalità ma giusto per aizzare il popolo.. che due pa..e sto circo di interviste ad ogni cessione e ognuno che vuole dire la sua..


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioé?


Ha detto che è un prestanome.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Questo commisso è proprio un genio del male.....chi lo avrebbe mai detto che Cardinale non ci avrebbe acquistato con i suoi soldi.....Redbird è un fondo......


Penso volesse dire che é una sorta di prestanome alla mr. Bee, solo più conosciuto e stimato


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leggete bene. Tra le righe. Altro che fondo...


Scusa ma io ci leggo solo un rosicamento.... cioè Commisso vuole far passare Cardinale come uno che non ci mette nulla di tasca sua, mentre lui usa i propri soldi.


----------



## Andre96 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioé?


Berlusconi.
Con tutto il rispetto, ma secondo sta logica possiamo leggere tra le righe su qualsiasi argomento esistente sul pianeta Terra. Basta volerlo.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


beh il proprietario di un fondo è ovvio sia un prestanome, i soldi per il Milan arriveranno da gente più o meno raccomandabile.
Può esserci benissimo Silvio come può esserci Commisso ,come posso esserci io li in mezzo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ha detto che è un prestanome.


No dai, la storia di Jerry é accessibile a tutti. Non é la stessa storia di Manenti. Come la storia di RedBird é chiara e sotto gli occhi di tutti.

A Rocco gli girano perché non é una competizione che puo' reggere quella contro un fondo di investimento, lui vive ancora di mecenatismo e quindi vuole puntalizzare il fatto che Cardinale non utilizza soldi suoi.


----------



## Rickrossonero (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Una cosa che mi lascia ben sperare è che Cardinale non ha ancora proferito mezza parola a differenza di questo personaggio.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No dai, la storia di Jerry é accessibile a tutti. Non é la stessa storia di Manenti. Come la storia di RedBird é chiara e sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> A Rocco gli girano perché non é una competizione che puo' reggere quella contro un fondo di investimento, lui vive ancora di mecenatismo e quindi vuole puntalizzare il fatto che Cardinale non utilizza soldi suoi.



Se vogliamo dirla tutta, Commisso è il presidente più ricco della Serie A ed ha un* patrimonio personale* che è esattamente il doppio dei soldi gestiti da Redbird.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leggete bene. Tra le righe. Altro che fondo...


Non c'è niente da leggere. E' un fondo di investimento, Cardinale è li per gestirlo. Lo sanno tutti che non sono soldi suoi.
E non sono neanche soldi suoi (quelli del fondo) quelli che verranno tirati fuori per l'acquisto della società. Non ci vedo niente di strano.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Niente di preoccupante.
Commisso ripete sempre che lui sta gestendo la Fiorentina con grandi sacrifici personali e della sua famiglia.
Penso intenda dire che questo Cardinale invece investe i soldi di un fondo, quindi non personali.

Commisso in questi giorni deve gestire un gran macello a Firenze, perchè la tifoseria è infuriata e lo vorrebbe fuori dalle pp prima di subito. Queste dichiarazioni secondo me vanno lette in questa logica.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, Commisso è il presidente più ricco della Serie A ed ha un* patrimonio personale* che è esattamente il doppio dei soldi gestiti da Redbird.


Non ho trovato riscontri sul rapporto che precisi, sembrano più o meno uguali. Pco importa, essendo appunto RedBird di natura differente dal solito mecenate, puo' anche darsi che per la cordata "progetto A.C. Milan" ci siano 10 miliardi. LA faccio semplice, ma sui soldi gestiti da RedBird possiamo saperne ben poco, a maggior ragione a questo punto della trattativa.


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, Commisso è il presidente più ricco della Serie A ed ha un* patrimonio personale* che è esattamente il doppio dei soldi gestiti da Redbird.


Ma infatti tutti che trattano Commisso come lo scemo del villaggio quando questo ha un patrimonio quasi come quello di Berlusconi.


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Semi OT. A proposito di Commisso, che fine hanno fatto i nostri Ricketts?


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Niente di preoccupante.
> Commisso ripete sempre che lui sta gestendo la Fiorentina con grandi sacrifici personali e della sua famiglia.
> Penso intenda dire che questo Cardinale invece investe i soldi di un fondo, quindi non personali.
> 
> *Commisso in questi giorni deve gestire un gran macello a Firenze, perchè la tifoseria è infuriata e lo vorrebbe fuori dalle pp prima di subito. Queste dichiarazioni secondo me vanno lette in questa logica.*


Ma come? Ahaha.

Miglior differenziale di punti in Serie A rispetto alla scorsa stagione, festa per la qualificazione in Europa (seppur in Conference) e valorizzazione di molti giocatori e lo vogliono già fuori? Rispetto a quando é arrivato ora i Viola sembrano intravedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Nel calcio proprio non c'é riconoscenza.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Niente di preoccupante.
> Commisso ripete sempre che lui sta gestendo la Fiorentina con grandi sacrifici personali e della sua famiglia.
> Penso intenda dire che questo Cardinale invece investe i soldi di un fondo, quindi non personali.
> 
> Commisso in questi giorni deve gestire un gran macello a Firenze, perchè la tifoseria è infuriata e lo vorrebbe fuori dalle pp prima di subito. Queste dichiarazioni secondo me vanno lette in questa logica.


la quale tifoseria è un po' come quella del milan. Passa da una quasi retrocessione a una qualificazione in conference con un +22 punti (mi sembra) e vuole linciare il proprietario.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, Commisso è il presidente più ricco della Serie A ed ha un* patrimonio personale* che è esattamente il doppio dei soldi gestiti da Redbird.


Nonchè la dimostrazione che avere soldi non significa spendere, visto che da quando è alla fiorentina ha comprato mirabolanti campioni del calibro di

- Caceres (0)
- Boateng
- Pulgar
- Ribery (0)
- Amrabat
- Bonaventura (0)
- Kouame
- Martinez Quarta
- Lirola (poi ceduto)
- Nastasic
- Nico Gonzalez
- Torreira (c'è da vedere se lo riscattano)
- Ikonè
- Arthur
- Piatek (idem, va riscattato)

Vendendo nel mentre giocatorini come VERETOUT, VLAHOVIC e CHIESA, i tre migliori che avevano.
Oltre allo stesso Lirola e Lafont, che erano buoni giovani.

Nel complesso è grassa se ha speso 120 milioni in 3 anni (forse pure meno), mentre tra Chiesa Veretout e Vlahovic (oltre a Lirola, Lafont etc) ne ha incassati circa 160-170.
Però ha i soldi...


----------



## Goro (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Cardinale è un prestanome di Elliott, solo non si riesce ancora a comprendere il perché di queste mosse


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nonchè la dimostrazione che avere soldi non significa spendere, visto che da quando è alla fiorentina ha comprato mirabolanti campioni del calibro di
> 
> - Caceres (0)
> - Boateng
> ...



Ma chi sta parlando del progetto. Ho solo fatto una precisazione sulle finanze Commisso.


----------



## nybreath (30 Maggio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Cardinale è un prestanome di Elliott, solo non si riesce ancora a comprendere il perché di queste mosse



Mi mancava un complottista anche in questa vicenda...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nonchè la dimostrazione che avere soldi non significa spendere, visto che da quando è alla fiorentina ha comprato mirabolanti campioni del calibro di
> 
> - Caceres (0)
> - Boateng
> ...


Ma infatti il patrimonio personale conta poco, Saputo del Bologna è impaccato di soldi eppure è contento di rimanere con una squadra da metà classifica ogni anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ha detto che è un prestanome.


si ma il prestanome per definizione è un tizio spuntato dal nulla con la credenza vuota alle spalle  uno che sai chi è, sai che fa, non credo si metta a fare il prestanome. Alla fine per il principio di occam la soluzione piu semplice è quella piu probabile, elliott aveva bisgno di un socio e sti uccelli rossi essendo esperti nel settore fanno al caso loro


----------



## bmb (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Occhei. Tu pensa per te, continua a venderli tutti quelli buoni. Occhei?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Comunque sto Comisso a me pare proprio una macchietta.. Passa più tempo a parlare degli altri che della sua squadra..


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nonchè la dimostrazione che avere soldi non significa spendere, visto che da quando è alla fiorentina ha comprato mirabolanti campioni del calibro di
> 
> - Caceres (0)
> - Boateng
> ...


La Fiorentina è la seconda in Italia per incassi da main sponsor. La prima è la Juventus. In comune: lo sponsor è un’azienda della proprietà. Che è quello che alcuni vorrebbero per noi e ai quali viene risposto “volete lo smiliardatore”. 

Poi va da sé che tutto dipenda dalle dimensioni del club e dai fatturati, ma a noi una sponsorizzazione “alla Commisso” cambierebbe di parecchio le prospettive.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, Commisso è il presidente più ricco della Serie A ed ha un* patrimonio personale* che è esattamente il doppio dei soldi gestiti da Redbird.


sara pure il doppio, pero nella fiorentina spende poco, nell'ultima intervista ha detto che sostituendo vlaovic con cabral e piatek, visto che hanno fatto gli stessi gol dello juventino, la fiorentina non ci ha perso nulla  pure commisso come galliani è amante delle statistiche a modo suo


----------



## Bataille (30 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Occhei. Tu pensa per te, continua a venderli tutti quelli buoni. Occhei?



Tra l'altro, sempre e solo agli _storici_ _grandi rivali _bianconeri tanto odiati dai tifosi della Fiorentina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".



Tanto tempo un anno e queste storie vengono a galla pubblicamente...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Ma magari gli girano ancora che non ci ha preso 3 anni fa e adesso ci vede vincere lo scudetto, mentre la viola disputa per grazia divina la Portombrelli League.


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Comisso a me pare proprio una macchietta.. Passa più tempo a parlare degli altri che della sua squadra..


Pallotta faceva lo stesso, ricordi le patetiche risposte di Fassone in stile fake taxi? Poi risultò che aveva ragione l'americano.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere le solite dietrologie assurde, Commisso sta chiaramente sottolineando che non gli piacciono i fondi perchè operano con soldi che non sono loro.
> Capitan ovvio proprio.


Quindi secondo te Commisso, un miliardario che ha a che fare con la finanza, e che per sua stessa ammissione ha già lavorato con Cardinale, non sa che i fondi gestiscono soldi altrui? No, perchè questa è una cosa che sa pure mio nipote di dieci anni. Non è possibile che volesse dire altro? Chiedo eh.


----------



## Goro (30 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Mi mancava un complottista anche in questa vicenda...


Elliott è l'unica a guadagnarci da tutta questa situazione. Prende soldi freschi, fa un finanziamento all'acquirente, mantiene una bella quota per i ricavi futuri, blocca il mercato estivo e frena le ambizioni di Maldini e tifosi. Elliott ha praticamente mandato via Investcorp con questa uscita dal nulla improvvisa del piccolo fondo Redbird, di cui hanno scritto che sia legato ai Singer da rapporti pluriennali.
Considerata la nostra struttura societaria fatta di scatole lussemburghesi non so se qualche azienda seria si avvicinerebbe.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pallotta faceva lo stesso, ricordi le patetiche risposte di Fassone in stile fake taxi? Poi risultò che aveva ragione l'americano.



Eh, che ricordi che hai tirato fuori. Speriamo che non finisca allo stesso modo ma i dubbi sono tanti

Io resto coerente. Mi auguravo arrivasse il fondo arabo. Di Jerry si rideva a crepapelle (e si diceva fosse una creatura di Marmotta) quando se ne parlava e lo si metteva in competizione con gli arabi. Oggi, invece, è cambiato tutto a quanto vedo.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Maggio 2022)

Spero che la Covisoc spacchi il capello per quanto riguarda il monitoraggio sulla cessione.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Maggio 2022)

È un passaggio di proprietà molto simile a quello con il mandarino Li.
È tutto poco chiaro,Cardinale mi ispira fiducia come Preziosi e Zamparini messi assieme.
Questo italoamericano non ha un soldo e lascia una minoranza ad Elliott.
È una porcata fatta e finita,convincetevi di questo


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma come? Ahaha.
> 
> Miglior differenziale di punti in Serie A rispetto alla scorsa stagione, festa per la qualificazione in Europa (seppur in Conference) e valorizzazione di molti giocatori e lo vogliono già fuori? Rispetto a quando é arrivato ora i Viola sembrano intravedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Nel calcio proprio non c'é riconoscenza.


guarda il casino che hanno fatto a Benevento...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pallotta faceva lo stesso, ricordi le patetiche risposte di Fassone in stile fake taxi? Poi risultò che aveva ragione l'americano.


Ahahah mi ricordo, dal lussuoso interior della Audi Fessone ci deliziava con le sue forbite e brillanti risposte da (finto) manager navigato


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Dice una cosa ovvia, ma penso che lo dica con un punta (ma anche di più ) di fastidio. Tra le righe, secondo me, vuole sminuire la figura di questo Cardinale. Un po' come se dicesse, "questi si fanno i belli non cacciando un euro, mentre io..."


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vendendo nel mentre giocatorini come VERETOUT, VLAHOVIC e CHIESA, i tre migliori che avevano.
> Oltre allo stesso Lirola e Lafont, che erano buoni giovani.
> 
> *Nel complesso è grassa se ha speso 120 milioni in 3 anni *(forse pure meno), mentre tra Chiesa Veretout e Vlahovic (oltre a Lirola, Lafont etc) ne ha incassati circa 160-170.
> Però ha i soldi...



Ma che stai a di  
Ha speso quella cifra solo per il violapark e se la solita burocrazia italiana non avesse messo i soliti bastoni tra le ruote (impedendo l'abbattimento del Franchi,un mostro di 90 anni),avrebbe tirato su anche uno stadio niente male (sicuramente migliore del cessum stadium )

Per il resto,avrei sicuramente preferito un uomo "ricco e potente" alla Commisso/Berlusconi/Arnault/arabo di turno piuttosto che un inutile fondo pezzente.


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pallotta faceva lo stesso, ricordi le patetiche risposte di Fassone in stile fake taxi? Poi risultò che aveva ragione l'americano.


E purtroppo in tanti avevano creduto a sti 2 lestofanti quando si capiva subito lo spessore dei soggettoni. Palle fumanti....  che periodo di emme.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, Commisso è il presidente più ricco della Serie A ed ha un* patrimonio personale* che è esattamente il doppio dei soldi gestiti da Redbird.


Commisso se volesse,comprerebbe il Milan e lo terrebbe stabilmente tra le prime 8 d'Europa, a tanti fa ridere perché appare un pó folkloristico,ovviamente ironìe per niente giustificate.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh, che ricordi che hai tirato fuori. Speriamo che non finisca allo stesso modo ma i dubbi sono tanti
> 
> Io resto coerente. Mi auguravo arrivasse il fondo arabo. Di Jerry si rideva a crepapelle (e si diceva fosse una creatura di Marmotta) quando se ne parlava e lo si metteva in competizione con gli arabi. Oggi, invece, è cambiato tutto a quanto vedo.


Anche Investcorp avrebbe acquistato con soldi non loro li avessero trovati, non vedo la differenza tra fondo arabo e americano in questo, entrambi si sarebbero fatti belli con soldi di altri


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a di
> Ha speso quella cifra solo per il violapark e se la solita burocrazia italiana non avesse messo i soliti bastoni tra le ruote (impedendo l'abbattimento del Franchi,un mostro di 90 anni),avrebbe tirato su anche uno stadio niente male (sicuramente migliore del cessum stadium )
> 
> Per il resto,avrei sicuramente preferito un uomo "ricco e potente" alla Commisso/Berlusconi/Arnault/arabo di turno piuttosto che un inutile fondo pezzente.


Sto chiaramente parlando a livello di giocatori dai, è chiaro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


É un fondo, é ovvio che usa soldi raccolti dai sottoscrittori del fondo, mi sembra lapalissiano.

Come quando c’era l’offerta di Investcorp, i soldi mica erano di AlArdhi


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma come? Ahaha.
> 
> Miglior differenziale di punti in Serie A rispetto alla scorsa stagione, festa per la qualificazione in Europa (seppur in Conference) e valorizzazione di molti giocatori e lo vogliono già fuori? Rispetto a quando é arrivato ora i Viola sembrano intravedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Nel calcio proprio non c'é riconoscenza.


E' un discorso complicato... ma hanno venduto Vlahovic a metà stagione e ora non riscattano Torreira... a Firenze pensano non a torto che gran parte del merito sia di Italiano perchè in effetti lui fa tutto, allenatore dirigente tutto 

Guarda, tramite amici alla fine seguo sempre le stagioni della Fiorentina e ti assicuro che solo loro sanno quanto sia bravo il loro allenatore. Fidati che è proprio fuorui categoria...

La dirigenza invece è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, roba da amatori.

Il discorso che fa Commisso adesso con Cardinale è per difendere se stesso. Il contenuto in se è un'ovvietà come vedo scrivono in tanti.


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Rosicata old style. Rocco Commisso è un personaggio simpatico, a me ricorda Decio Cavallo.

Piccolo OT: qualcuno di voi ha mai operato/partecipato a fondi di private equity? Parlo anche di piccole cose.
Giusto per precisare che dire "quel fondo gestisce X miliardi" non vuol dire un bel nulla. All'entrata nel fondo, sopra una certa soglia di capitale, l'investitore ha diritto di scegliere il profilo d'investimento. In pratica, esistono i profili FIC (free investment capital) dove l'utente affida semplicemente i propri soldi alla gestione del fondo. In altri casi, ovviamente i più frequenti, l'investitore deve dare l'ok per entrare in un determinato progetto. Spesso si paga una quota di ingresso e, in cambio, il fondo garantisce i dividendi previsti dal business plan di quell'investimento. Questo per dire che il Redbird potrebbe anche aver raccolto X mld di euro per il progetto Milan, non necessariamente attingendo ai 6-7 mld attualmente gestiti. Magari gli investitori del fondo, ingolositi dal dossier milan, hanno messo "una fiche".
Spesso si lanciano nuovi progetti proprio per attrarre nuovi sottoscrittori.
Cosa mi fa pensare questo? Elliot, che rimane in minoranza, finanzierà parte dell'acquisto, cioè continuerà a investire nel Milan con fondi propri ma dividendi garantiti. In pratica il rischio passa a Redbird.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la quale tifoseria è un po' come quella del milan. Passa da una quasi retrocessione a una qualificazione in conference con un +22 punti (mi sembra) e vuole linciare il proprietario.


E' un discorso complicato, ho risposto prima. Da fuori non si vede tutto quello che succede.

La Fiorentina di adesso è una squadra allenata da un fenomeno, uno proprio fuori categoria, e con una dirigenza da campionato amatori.

Commisso parla per gettare fumo negli occhi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Rosicata old style. Rocco Commisso è un personaggio simpatico, a me ricorda Decio Cavallo.
> 
> Piccolo OT: qualcuno di voi ha mai operato/partecipato a fondi di private equity? Parlo anche di piccole cose.
> Giusto per precisare che dire "quel fondo gestisce X miliardi" non vuol dire un bel nulla. All'entrata nel fondo, sopra una certa soglia di capitale, l'investitore ha diritto di scegliere il profilo d'investimento. In pratica, esistono i profili FIC (free investment capital) dove l'utente affida semplicemente i propri soldi alla gestione del fondo. In altri casi, ovviamente i più frequenti, l'investitore deve dare l'ok per entrare in un determinato progetto. Spesso si paga una quota di ingresso e, in cambio, il fondo garantisce i dividendi previsti dal business plan di quell'investimento. Questo per dire che il Redbird potrebbe anche aver raccolto X mld di euro per il progetto Milan, non necessariamente attingendo ai 6-7 mld attualmente gestiti. Magari gli investitori del fondo, ingolositi dal dossier milan, hanno messo "una fiche".
> ...


oltre al rischio che passa come giustamente dici a redbird, è anche plausibile che elliott non avendo il know how per migliorare ulteriormente la gestione del milan abbia deciso di "fare società" con redbird, questi hanno il tolosa per la questione network di squadre, hanno tutta la roba software per analisi dati che usa pure il liverpool, ecc


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> oltre al rischio che passa come giustamente dici a redbird, è anche plausibile che elliott non avendo il know how per migliorare ulteriormente la gestione del milan abbia deciso di "fare società" con redbird, questi hanno il toloso per la questione network di squadre, hanno tutta la roba software per analisi dati che usa pure il liverpool, ecc


Assolutamente si. Redbird ha un know-how che Elliot non ha.
La speranza è una sola: Cardinale è un uomo intelligente che capisce di dover affidare (meglio dire lasciare) le chiavi del progetto tecnico a Paolo Maldini. Niente spese folli stile PSG ma solo un aumento controllato del payroll, commisurato al fatto che, dopo anni di angherie e sacrifici, il nostro fatturato sta crescendo ed è sul punto di esplodere. Investimenti, aumento competitività, crescita del fatturato e così via. Abbiamo fatto il più, ovvero avviare il circolo virtuoso, ora bisogna confermarsi e salire di livelo (che è il meno ma è anche la parte maledettamente più difficile).
Redbird e i suoi uomini di fiducia devono sviluppare ogni singola altra componente del club.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un discorso complicato... ma hanno venduto Vlahovic a metà stagione e ora non riscattano Torreira... a Firenze pensano non a torto che gran parte del merito sia di Italiano perchè in effetti lui fa tutto, allenatore dirigente tutto
> 
> Guarda, tramite amici alla fine seguo sempre le stagioni della Fiorentina e ti assicuro che solo loro sanno quanto sia bravo il loro allenatore. Fidati che è proprio fuorui categoria...
> 
> ...


Italiano é un fuoriclasse, poco da dire. Lo dico da tempi non sospetti e l'ho proposto mesi fa qui dentro quando si chiedeva un cambio di allenatore per andare su qualche cosa di più ambizioso. Ecco, per un dopo Pioli io Italiano lo prendo al volo eh. 

Anche cominciare a parlare di dopo Pioli ora fa veramente ridere 

Anche se si rigira la frittata mi sembra, Italiano chi lo ha preso alla Fiorentina? Rocco, proprio lui.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Italiano é un fuoriclasse, poco da dire. Lo dico da tempi non sospetti e l'ho proposto mesi fa qui dentro quando si chiedeva un cambio di allenatore per andare su qualche cosa di più ambizioso. Ecco, per un dopo Pioli io Italiano lo prendo al volo eh.
> 
> Anche cominciare a parlare di dopo Pioli ora fa veramente ridere
> 
> Anche se si rigira la frittata mi sembra, Italiano chi lo ha preso alla Fiorentina? Rocco, proprio lui.


Aveva anche preso Gattuso prima di Italiano, fortuna per lui che Gattuso si sia tirato indietro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Italiano é un fuoriclasse, poco da dire. Lo dico da tempi non sospetti e l'ho proposto mesi fa qui dentro quando si chiedeva un cambio di allenatore per andare su qualche cosa di più ambizioso. Ecco, per un dopo Pioli io Italiano lo prendo al volo eh.
> 
> Anche cominciare a parlare di dopo Pioli ora fa veramente ridere
> 
> Anche se si rigira la frittata mi sembra, Italiano chi lo ha preso alla Fiorentina? Rocco, proprio lui.


non credo proprio che rocco conoscesse chi fosse italiano, rocco al max conosceva rino gattuso


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Aveva anche preso Gattuso prima di Italiano, fortuna per lui che Gattuso si sia tirato indietro.





Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che rocco conoscesse chi fosse italiano, rocco al max conosceva rino gattuso


Anche questo é vero, pero' io non riesco mai a non distribuire il merito, anche se non proporzionalmente. Anche essersi sbarazzato di Gattuso per le note questioni Mendes (che comunque sarebbe stato un upgrade rispetto a Prandelli e Delio Rossi) o essersi fidato di chi gli ha consigliato Italiano é un grande merito.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".



Infatti redbird e un fondo.. non ho capito quale sarebbe la "bomba"


----------



## Albijol (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Redbird puzza di Yoghurt (Li)


----------



## sacchino (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Sono quelli del cav


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Dice una cosa ovvia, ma penso che lo dica con un punta (ma anche di più ) di fastidio. Tra le righe, secondo me, vuole sminuire la figura di questo Cardinale. Un po' come se dicesse, "questi si fanno i belli non cacciando un euro, mentre io..."


Mi autocito visto che il sito di sportmediaset riporta in aggiunta il seguente virgolettato presente, secondo lo stesso sito, sulle pagina di Repubblica: "A Firenze sono tutti quattrini miei fino all'ultimo centesimo, del mio patrimonio personale, anche per costruire il nuovo centro sportivo".

Avevo ragione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".



Dichiarazioni piuttosto preoccupanti. Se lo dice Commisso, qualcosa di vero ci sarà. Qua non si parla di un giornalista che ha avuto una soffiata, ma di un presidente di Serie A che conosce benissimo il sottobosco. 



Per ora questi di Redbird non mi piacciono per niente e non mi fido.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Italiano é un fuoriclasse, poco da dire. Lo dico da tempi non sospetti e l'ho proposto mesi fa qui dentro quando si chiedeva un cambio di allenatore per andare su qualche cosa di più ambizioso. Ecco, per un dopo Pioli io Italiano lo prendo al volo eh.
> 
> Anche cominciare a parlare di dopo Pioli ora fa veramente ridere
> 
> Anche se si rigira la frittata mi sembra, Italiano chi lo ha preso alla Fiorentina? Rocco, proprio lui.


Lo hanno preso un po' per sbaglio, va detto.

Anche Italiano è un altro ben nodo che sta facendo infuriare la tifoseria. Lui è un personaggio un po' scomodo, non certo alla Pioli. E' piu uno alla Conte e ha già cominciato a fare casino nel caso un cui non gli rinforzino la squadra. Come allo Spezia, ha preteso un clausola rescissoria e per ora non è ancora certo al 100% che resti alla Fiorentina. Io avevo una bella paura che dopo la batosta di Coppa Italia lo prendesse la Juve, invece hanno preferito rimanere con Allegri... contenti loro. Meglio cosi.

Su Commisso che dire. Piace ai tifosi delle altre squadre ma non ai fiorentini che lo vorrebbero bruciare in Piazza della Signoria come Savonarola. Un motivo ci sarà


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Maggio 2022)

Capitan ovvio. 

così come è ovvio che un fondo che gestisce fondi non può permettersi per definizione di chiudere anno su anno in negativo, lo fanno per guadagnarci non per rimetterci, quindi come con Elliott si punterà all’utile di bilancio nel medio periodo. O comunque a bialnci in pari sperando che con lo stadio nuovo tra 10 anni la società passi da valere 1.3 a 2.5.

ma chi crede (quasi nessuno) che chiuderemo bilanci anno su anno a -100 milioni di negativo sbaglia di tanto. 

Sostanzialmente cambia solo il nome, per il resto non immagino chissà quali cambiamenti rispetto alla gestione attuale. Speriamo siano solo un po’ meno talebani… nel senso che se l’obiettivo è fare zero nel giro di due anni si può fare -30 mln anno 1 e + 30 mln anno 2.. mentre quelli di ora danno flessibilità meno che zero, contano solo i numeri.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Maggio 2022)

Cardisconi ?


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni piuttosto preoccupanti. Se lo dice Commisso, qualcosa di vero ci sarà. Qua non si parla di un giornalista che ha avuto una soffiata, ma di un presidente di Serie A che conosce benissimo il sottobosco.
> 
> 
> 
> Per ora questi di Redbird non mi piacciono per niente e non mi fido.






Stai sereno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni piuttosto preoccupanti. Se lo dice Commisso, qualcosa di vero ci sarà. Qua non si parla di un giornalista che ha avuto una soffiata, ma di un presidente di Serie A che conosce benissimo il sottobosco.
> 
> 
> 
> Per ora questi di Redbird non mi piacciono per niente e non mi fido.


capisco le titubanze, ma non sono soldi suoi detti a uno che gestisce un fondo ha una interpretazione, detto ad uno che forse aveva una miniera di zolfo in qualche area 51 della cina è un altro  redbird sai chi sono, sai dove hanno investimenti, tolosa, controllante del liverpool, quote nell'agenzia dei procuratori ecc


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stai sereno.


Ahahah, ma come fai a fidarti di uno con quei denti?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stai sereno.


Mamma mia che personaggio ahahahaha 
Ogni tot tempo mi rivedo la conferenza di presentazione


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che personaggio ahahahaha
> Ogni tot tempo mi rivedo la conferenza di presentazione


La conferenza con Gerevini è qualcosa di spettacolare.


----------



## Luca83 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


Meno male, grazie comisso!!! Perché si sa che Cardinale non ha soldi per la concorrenza in Europa haaaaa che respiro di sollievo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stai sereno.


madonna  non lo ricordavo con quei denti manenti, peggio di yogurt li e la credenza vuota,manco i soldi per il dentista aveva


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pallotta faceva lo stesso, ricordi le patetiche risposte di Fassone in stile fake taxi? Poi risultò che aveva ragione l'americano.


Si comunque qua sta dicendo l'ovvio.. Cardinale gestisce un fondo quindi è ovvio che non mette soldi suoi.. Manco i singer eh..
Ma del resto ci sta comprando redbird no cardinale


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> madonna  non lo ricordavo con quei denti manenti, peggio di yogurt li e la credenza vuota,manco i soldi per il dentista aveva






Con questa chiudo OT


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con questa chiudo OT


poi giacca marrone da barbone, camicia da ubriacone, barba incolta... che personaggione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con questa chiudo OT


AHAHHAHAHHAHA mi fa morire. Ok che non si giudica un libro dalla copertina ma come fai a fidarti?! Sembra Lupo Lucio ahahahaha


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".


non so cosa voleva dire però a me sto Cardinale sembra un pò troppo opulento anche nel modo di fare


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> poi giacca marrone da barbone, camicia da ubriacone, barba incolta... che personaggione


Non dimentichiamo la sua auto di rappresentanza, una C3 sgangherata. Penso che sia stato l'unico bene in suo possesso.


----------



## Mika (30 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi.
> Con tutto il rispetto, ma secondo sta logica possiamo leggere tra le righe su qualsiasi argomento esistente sul pianeta Terra. Basta volerlo.


Yongong Li prestanome di Berlusconi
Elliott prestanome di Berlusconi
Investcorp prestanome di Berlusconi
Redbird prestanome di Berlusconi

Non sembra un poco di esagerare? Vedono Berlusconi ovunque. Ci prenderà poi Bill Gates: Bill Gates prestanome di Berlusconi 

Mi sa che fino a che non passerà a miglior vita vedranno Berlusconi in tutti. Sta diventando qualcosa di psicologico. Una fissa.


----------



## darden (30 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Yongong Li prestanome di Berlusconi
> Elliott prestanome di Berlusconi
> Investcorp prestanome di Berlusconi
> Redbird prestanome di Berlusconi
> ...



Che poi Berlusconi aveva il Milan solo per farsi bello, tenerci con dei prestanomi proprio non-sense secondo il suo modus operandi. Al netto ovviamente del primo che sicuramente sarà stato un modo per far rientrare capitali con accordo con Elliot per avere il Milan.

In ogni caso vediamo, tra un fondo e l'altro cambia poco secondo me perchè comunque lo fanno per speculare e guadagnarci


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> AHAHHAHAHHAHA mi fa morire. Ok che non si giudica un libro dalla copertina ma come fai a fidarti?! Sembra Lupo Lucio ahahahaha


 Vero!


----------



## King of the North (30 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso si riferisca al fatto che è un fondo e quindi i soldi non sono "suoi" ma raccolti da chi partecipa al fondo.
> Alla fine non ha detto una castroneria.


Ha detto un’ovvietà e dire “fa il bello con i soldi degli altri” è un insulto senza alcun senso. È un fondo, è chiaro non utilizzi soldi del suo patrimonio personale. E quindi???


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso dà il "benvenuto" a Cardinale sganciando una delle due classiche "bombe"È una bravissima persona che ha lavorato anche nel mio settore, ho avuto a che fare con lui quando ho organizzato una piattaforma via cavo. Ma voglio dire una cosa molto chiara: quando si dice che sta comprando la società rossonera per 1,3 miliardi di euro... quelli non sono soldi suoi, fa il bello con i soldi degli altri".



.


----------



## nybreath (30 Maggio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Elliott è l'unica a guadagnarci da tutta questa situazione. Prende soldi freschi, fa un finanziamento all'acquirente, mantiene una bella quota per i ricavi futuri, blocca il mercato estivo e frena le ambizioni di Maldini e tifosi. Elliott ha praticamente mandato via Investcorp con questa uscita dal nulla improvvisa del piccolo fondo Redbird, di cui hanno scritto che sia legato ai Singer da rapporti pluriennali.
> Considerata la nostra struttura societaria fatta di scatole lussemburghesi non so se qualche azienda seria si avvicinerebbe.



Ma é ovvio che Elliott ci guadagni, non ci sta nessun complotto, Elliott ha dall'inizio fatto un investimento sul milan e prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di incassare, non ci sta nessun piano malvagio o che. 
Poi sta cosa che uno, anche se fosse al 30%, blocca il mercato, non ha senso, ma come si crede alle storie di Elliott o altro che sia, che mentre Maldini stringe la mano al giocatore, gli fa la telefonata e dice no... 
Il mercato che ci sarà, sarà quello ha abbiamo gia visto l anno scorso e quello prima, indipendentemente da Elliott, perchè se state ancora a credere nelle favole dello sceicco che viene e compra il Milan e ci butta i soldi, hai voglia di rimanere deluso...


----------

